# where to get an impeller?



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone ive been looking for a new impeller for my mag 12, ive phone like 7stores non of them have any in stock! anyone know where its possible to get one?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

look in ur instruction manual should be a place to order parts from or even just phone the company in general give them a speal on how much u like there product and that usualy they will send u one for free or discount


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try an online fish store... big als, j&l...


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I know JL carries them and they are ususally have the best price.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Did you try Roger's.?*


----------

